# Bretonnia, is it a waste of my time?



## Cyoteon (Sep 6, 2010)

Some of my friends have jumped ship from 40k to Fantasy, I have only ever played once (lizardmen v vampire counts) and wasn't super fond of it (I was lizards, they are cool models but not what I wanted) I know if I ever do play I want to a themed army from A Song of Ice and Fire (Game of Thrones for any non book readers out there). I know the army book is old and they are out dated. Modeling and painting would still be fun but if I can't stand a viable chance of even having the chance to win I would rather wait till they got a new book. So over all I'm asking is the current book a viable army or should I wait till a new book comes out? And if I do wait is there any rumor of a new in the not so distant future? 

Thanks all!!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cyoteon said:


> Some of my friends have jumped ship from 40k to Fantasy, I have only ever played once (lizardmen v vampire counts) and wasn't super fond of it (I was lizards, they are cool models but not what I wanted) I know if I ever do play I want to a themed army from A Song of Ice and Fire (Game of Thrones for any non book readers out there). I know the army book is old and they are out dated. Modeling and painting would still be fun but if I can't stand a viable chance of even having the chance to win I would rather wait till they got a new book. So over all I'm asking is the current book a viable army or should I wait till a new book comes out? And if I do wait is there any rumor of a new in the not so distant future?
> 
> Thanks all!!


I haven't played much fantasy so I'm not sure if the current book is viable but I've heard that there is new book coming out soon so I would wait till then and decide if you still like the army, I did that with the three elves armies (high elves,dark elves and wood elves, my favourites were wood elves but I don't really like how they played now so decided to do dark elves. Oh and I like the idea of GoT army k:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

As Rev says the new army book is rumored to be round the corner so dont despair, a person i know uses them to good effect with a fan produced army list and does pretty ok with them, many of the models are still very good and picking up a few battalion boxes would give you a good start for the army and im sure more new minis will be released with the new army book in due course, so really there isnt a better time to start thinking about starting them.


----------



## Cyoteon (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am desperate for any news on the Brets as I want to start a Bret army, but not until a new Army Book is released.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

This concerns not only Brets but generally all of WHFB, I have been told that the earliest Brets release will be long way's off, according to what I have been told, that 9th Edition will be released in June 2015. This is due to GW needing to update all current 40K dexes to the new format.

According to what I have been told is that 9th Editions will be followed by a new starter set (The Empire/Orcs-Goblins), then The Empire will get the new formatted Army Book like the 40k Dex, then comes as follows in order Orcs-Goblins, Beastmen, Skaven, Undead (Merging of Tomb Kings and Vampire Counts), Daemons of Chaos, Warriors of Chaos and then Bretonnians in March 2016.

So it is along wait for suffering Bretonnian players at least another 18 months wait.

Oh and my local GW store can no longer get the Bretonnian Army Book and GW won't supply him.


----------

